# Dove on nest with baby peeping out.



## Ruffsidedragging (May 25, 2015)

Mother dove in backyard


----------



## Nicodemus (May 25, 2015)

One of the better built dove nests I`ve ever seen. Usually it`s just a couple of twigs with the eggs balanced on em.  

Is that an eye down to the lower left between the leaves?


----------



## howardsrock (May 26, 2015)

Great shot.


----------



## wvdawg (May 26, 2015)

Great capture!


----------



## Whiteeagle (May 26, 2015)

Nic, that was my thoughts EXACTLY! LOL Great shot of both Mama & baby! At least NOW you know, Ruffsidedragging, there will be 3 doves on the field this Fall!


----------



## j_seph (May 26, 2015)

Nice,
I walked up on 2 baby doves at the house last week. Their mama has been bringing em to the porch to feed while they fuss for her to feed them she just eats away then flys off to let them eat on their own.


----------



## rydert (May 26, 2015)

great pic.....


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 27, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Is that an eye down to the lower left between the leaves?



Does look like an eye, but it don't quite match the other chicks' eyes.


----------



## GAJoe (May 28, 2015)

Great shot!
Fill flash?


----------



## Ruffsidedragging (May 28, 2015)

*It does look like another eye...*

But after going back and looking, it is a small hole on the bark of the dogwood tree.


----------

